# I really really want one!



## KingOfTheMountainMountain (Aug 7, 2005)

I live in Colorado, just got a new job, and it looks like I will finally be able to afford the car of my dreams. Problem is... I cant find one for sale in my area. Or in any neighboring areas. I am wondering if anyone on this forum would be able to help me find one, I would be offering a finders fee to the person who refers me to the one I buy. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Fusilier (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: I really really want one! (KingOfTheMountainMountain)*

Be patient. One thing you don't want to do is buy the first urquattro you see when you get the bug.
Colorado is a good place to be. Keep your eyes open.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*Re: I really really want one! (Fusilier)*

We all do, until the repair $$ start rolling in.
I know where ther are 2 URQ's in Canon City: One White & one Black $7000


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: I really really want one! (eurowner)*

There is a GEORGOUS one in Utah for sale on Audifans right now. It's red and it's clean. I was actually thinking of picking it up, but I don't think I need 3 Ur-Q's, well, maybe


----------



## 84veedub (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: I really really want one! (Fusilier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fusilier* »_Be patient. One thing you don't want to do is buy the first urquattro you see when you get the bug.
Colorado is a good place to be. Keep your eyes open.


I agree, do not get a problem child. I wish I would have done more research before I fell in love with one.
Audifans does seem to be the place for them though....


_Modified by 84veedub at 1:28 PM 8-18-2005_


----------



## beermonster (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: I really really want one! (84veedub)*

Also http://www.quattroforum.com, a UK based site


----------

